# Immigration Services for canada in Kuala Lumpur



## leahb (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi id like to ask, do you know any reputable immigration services in Kuala Lumpur. PLease guide me to any existing Thread if you have..


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you looking to immigrate to Canada or to Malaysia?


----------



## leahb (Jul 28, 2010)

wyekoon said:


> Are you looking to immigrate to Canada or to Malaysia?


I think i said TO CANADA from MALAYSIA? meaning im looking for an immigration agency in Malaysia that will help me to apply for CANADA migration.


----------



## fromkl (Dec 11, 2009)

leahb said:


> I think i said TO CANADA from MALAYSIA? meaning im looking for an immigration agency in Malaysia that will help me to apply for CANADA migration.


Hi,

I came from Malaysia too. I'm in Toronto currently. Actually you need not to hire any migration agency to immigrate to Canada. The information in their website is so informative and actually you can DIY it. Initially, all they required you is to fill up 3pcs of forms and made relevant payment and thereon to submit directly to Canada and wait for their feedback within a month. 

Thereon, if you are accepted they will guide you what to do next. However, if you really want to use an agency, you may try out rayford migration services.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*canadian immigration from Kuala lumpur*

there is a good company name BP Management on Jalan raja chulan in kuala lumpur, i think they have a good approach to handle canadian immigration cases.


----------



## dattasaru (Aug 16, 2014)

fromkl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came from Malaysia too. I'm in Toronto currently. Actually you need not to hire any migration agency to immigrate to Canada. The information in their website is so informative and actually you can DIY it. Initially, all they required you is to fill up 3pcs of forms and made relevant payment and thereon to submit directly to Canada and wait for their feedback within a month.
> 
> Thereon, if you are accepted they will guide you what to do next. However, if you really want to use an agency, you may try out rayford migration services.


Hi,
Thanks for posting such a useful information for expats in KL.
I am actually planning to work in Canada and have some basic questions as-
1. What is the turn around time from applying online in Canadian embassy website till you got your visa
2. What kind of service did you hire to file petition like hiring a lawyer in Canada to represent and get you Visa and whats the fees and how long it takes. 
Please clarify. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dattasaru said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for posting such a useful information for expats in KL.
> I am actually planning to work in Canada and have some basic questions as-
> 1. What is the turn around time from applying online in Canadian embassy website till you got your visa
> ...






You might want to try checking the date on posts to which you reply.


----------

